# 2048 - What's happening?



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

So anyone know the current events regarding 2048? It was supposed to be sent to a subcommittee, then back to the H-NRC for debate and vote this Thursday.

What happened in the subcommittee?
Any significant amendments brought forth?
Is there anyone on the H-NRC still sitting on the fence?

Is Nelson's plan to do anything to give it a DNP - then push it to the house for a quick vote on Friday?

M.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

It's rattling around in subcommittee, and I'm not privy to the amendment proposals or timing. As soon as more is known, it will be reported. Right now, it's just a waiting game.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

Waiting ain't fun. Anything happen yet? Committee do anything yet?

M.


----------



## frosty (Dec 6, 2002)

Don't get too anxious guys, from what I have heard the sub committee had not even met as of Tuesday night, so I highly doubt the committee vote will take place today or even Friday.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Lay it out for us.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Todays paper says that Rep. Nelson is asking Majority leader Berg for more time to put in amendments.If he does not get the extra time it will come out of committee today.


----------



## spirit water steve (Mar 13, 2003)

I don't know its status either. SB2048 is a tremendously flawed bill and needs to be clearly defeated. The reasons have been clearly stated far and wide.


----------



## cranehunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Possible amendments for this bill include:
1. Base it on the historic high of 75,000 hunters to begin with.
2. 20,000 non res minimum in any year
3.Use a 1 to divide by rather that 1.36 increasing non res licences by 36% over the formula
4. Unlimited non residents after the 30th day of the season
5. A duck stamp for residents only.
6. Set up 3 to 5 zones for non residents
7.An automatic 30% increase in non resident licenses if more than 20,000 are available.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

6361, it will be interesting to see the final. This sounds like Jon Nelsons wish list. Christmas is nine months away.


----------

